# Tea and advice



## JulieGg (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi, has anyone brought their car over from the uk and completed the residency process with immigration? Would they be happy to meet with me
and my other half, lee, so we can pick your brains?
Somewhere is coral bay would be great for us.
Thanks
Julie


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Julie,

Would be happy to meet and have a chat. When are you thinking?

I brought my car over from Serbia, so my process for my car is a bit different than what yours will be, but I am familiar with the process so I can help with that and with your residency questions.

Do you want to give me a call to organize? My number is 99109502 or just send me a private message on here.

Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JulieGg said:


> Hi, has anyone brought their car over from the uk and completed the residency process with immigration? Would they be happy to meet with me
> and my other half, lee, so we can pick your brains?
> Somewhere is coral bay would be great for us.
> Thanks
> Julie


If you and zack cant sort it out, call me. I have taken my car over from Germany, so the process is about the same, and I have helped a lot of people with immigration

Anders

95 57 47 00


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

We brought our car over from the UK last November and registered it here in late January this year. We also completed all immigration procedures on 2 Feb this year. 

We are now (early) retirees, so our knowledge of the immigration requirements would not necessarily apply if you intend to work or be self employed. With that proviso, we are also happy to help with any questions you may have on either issue. Just PM us for anything you want to know which you think we may be able to help you with. It's still fresh in our experience!

Good luck!


----------



## JulieGg (Feb 15, 2015)

Have tried to pm people and failed miserably, something to do with my permissions. So, thank you all for your kind offers of help. David, would it be possible to meet you and your wife on Monday somewhere in Coral Bay? We need to pick our daughter up from school at one but free from nine onwards. Thanks Julie


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I think you need a certain number of posts before you can PM but I am unsure. Veronica can probably clarify.

Should just be a matter of clicking the name and hitting send PM.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

JulieGg said:


> Have tried to pm people and failed miserably, something to do with my permissions. So, thank you all for your kind offers of help. David, would it be possible to meet you and your wife on Monday somewhere in Coral Bay? We need to pick our daughter up from school at one but free from nine onwards. Thanks Julie


Hello Julie,

We live in Polis, but go to church in Paphos every Sunday, so Sunday afternoon would be the better option for us to meet you in Coral Bay. Is this suitable for you both?


----------



## JulieGg (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello, Sunday afternoon is good for us. If you suggest somewhere we'll find it. We'll have the kids too, is that ok?
Julie


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JulieGg said:


> Hello, Sunday afternoon is good for us. If you suggest somewhere we'll find it. We'll have the kids too, is that ok?
> Julie


And now you can send a PM


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

JulieGg said:


> Hello, Sunday afternoon is good for us. If you suggest somewhere we'll find it. We'll have the kids too, is that ok?
> Julie


Really good to meet your lovely family today, and looking forward to seeing you all again at the June meet up.

Please don't forget to start a new thread about self employment and seek better advice than I was able to offer you regarding payments into the social fund.

For the rest of the Forum, Julie has been told by immigration that she needs her marriage certificate and birth certificates 'stamped' by the British Embassy. I'm sure that this is not right - it certainly was not our experience. They are British citizens, and as long as they produce the original certificates and a photocopy, this should surely suffice?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Really good to meet your lovely family today, and looking forward to seeing you all again at the June meet up.
> 
> Please don't forget to start a new thread about self employment and seek better advice than I was able to offer you regarding payments into the social fund.
> 
> For the rest of the Forum, Julie has been told by immigration that she needs her marriage certificate and birth certificates 'stamped' by the British Embassy. I'm sure that this is not right - it certainly was not our experience. They are British citizens, and as long as they produce the original certificates and a photocopy, this should surely suffice?


There is a decree what immigration can demand. If they are both UK citizens this should not be necessary.

Anders


----------



## JulieGg (Feb 15, 2015)

Lovely to meet you too, thanks so much for your help and advice and your patience with the kids


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> There is a decree what immigration can demand. If they are both UK citizens this should not be necessary.
> 
> Anders


That's exactly what I thought Anders.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have never heard of British citizens having to have birth and marriage certificates stamped. As long as they are official copies and not photocopies they should be sufficient.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Never heard of this before. However it could be a new legislation coming into force to combat illegal entries. Here are the details of the British High Commision in Nicosia. It would be prudent to give them a call and check.

Tel; 357 22 861 100

Fax; 357 22 861 200

[email protected]

If telephoning and using a Cypriot number omit the 357.

Good luck

Here is the web site; www.gov.uk/world/cyprus


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Never heard of this before. However it could be a new legislation coming into force to combat illegal entries. Here are the details of the British High Commision in Nicosia. It would be prudent to give them a call and check.
> 
> Tel; 357 22 861 100
> 
> ...


Cyprus governments web say nothing about it. And this is nothing that Cyprus can decide on their own


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Could they mean notarised (& therefore stamped)


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> Could they mean notarised (& therefore stamped)


But a notarised copy they don't even demand from an outside WEU marriage certificate.

Does the list you got from immigration really state that? I have helped many and seen loads of different lists but not that one

Anders


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Which immigration office have you been going to Julie? The one in Paphos or Limassol?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh sorry, you are sea caves area I believe so you would be using the Paphos office. Have you spoken to anyone other than the receptionist at the Paphos office? 

What I have found is that on different days there are different receptionists and honestly, depending on which receptionist you get, you will often get different information.

I know this because I went down there one day in October with my sister, got a completely different set of requirements for her than what I had. Went back the next day to query it, different receptionist and got different info.


----------



## JulieGg (Feb 15, 2015)

It definitely says it on the form but found it funny that different receptionist will tell us different things, not very reassuring when you're trying to make sure you get things right!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Oh sorry, you are sea caves area I believe so you would be using the Paphos office. Have you spoken to anyone other than the receptionist at the Paphos office?
> 
> What I have found is that on different days there are different receptionists and honestly, depending on which receptionist you get, you will often get different information.
> 
> I know this because I went down there one day in October with my sister, got a completely different set of requirements for her than what I had. Went back the next day to query it, different receptionist and got different info.


Zach is very right, the skill level is sometimes low.


----------

